# Bobcat/New Holland opinion



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

So I have been looking for awhile for a skid steer since I am looking to shift my focus in the summer from landscaping to retaining wall/ paver installation. Of course it will be used for snow:redbounce 

I have gotten a price from bobcat for a brand new s205 a51 package bobtach, 4 in 1 bucket, etc for just under 35 out the door. But I have also been looking used and have a few which I'm not sure about. The 2 I really like are a 2006 Bobcat s205 with just a bucket 631 hours that guy is looking for 15k, the other is a 2002 New Holland LS180 with 1200 hours, comes with grapple, forks, bucket, and snow bucket for 14K.

Not sure if these prices are good or whatnot, been reading like crazy lately trying to find out as much as I can about these machines.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

That NH sounds like a smoking deal. 5k in attachments alone minimum


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

GO with the bobcat! The new machines are monsters. Test them out first!!!!!! Once you use the bobcat you won't want anything else.. I have a CAT and wished I waited one more year to buy the bobcat after I tested one out at a demo day... Seriously tell the dealer or who ever is selling it you need to test it if you haven't already.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

At 1200 hours the NH will more than likely have pins and bushing badly worn out, coming from a guy who has a 2001 and a 2005.

However they have been great machines and are always priced less than most others


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have tested out the Bobcat and honestly it was awesome. I never even operated a skid before, the salesman didnt believe me after watching me for five minutes. He was like your a natural, HAHA.

Anyway, Matt how much do those pins and bushings run to get replaced? Also, what am I looking for maintanence wise?

Leasing for me is my only option, I cant swing 700 a month all year yet. It was like 425/month for 60 months and 17k buyout at the end. 

I just felt that I would always feel paranoid about letting anyone else run something that nice. My route consists of a bunch of wawas which have to be done a certain way, the skid would do three smaller locations right next to each other.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I am a fanatic New Holland guy ,own a bunch...BUT I don't own an LS 180. I don't know if you've driven it yet but I believe the 180's had something like a "centrifical drive pump something or other " that whinned quite a bit. I rented one and it was loud .It would have been in the 2000-2004 range probably. It ran great but was just loud in side the cab. Do a little research because I don't know all the details about why that particular model was different. I think I learned about it over on the skidsteer forum site
Steve


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

The 4 pins at the bucket are the bad ones, about a grand for the dealer to do the work with parts, oil change in the chain drives are a must , the 05 is much improved over the 01.

You really need to test it out, put a load on the bucket/arms check for play.

Is this an enclosed cab model?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Buy the New Holland. It's the better of the two by far. Personally I wouldn't use a bobcat to smack a dog in the a$$ with let alone try to get work done. Like stated above, lots of $$$ in attachments with that machine.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a 96 johndeere 8875 witch is a newholland 180. I replaced the 4 bucket bushings a few years ago I did the work my self it was no where near $1000 the rest of the pins r original 4300 hrs on the machine It still runs like new . In 16 yrs of running I put less than $1200 in parts .that is not bad. I bought a new L225 last fall and so far it kicks but. quiet good visibility and pushes snow like a animal


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, the new holland sold before I could get there of course. Anyway, I have a buddies 763 1998 1300 hours with trailer, grapple, and bucket possibly. My one friend has used it and attests to it being a good working machine. Asking 11k, but gonna try to get him down to 9k. Only thing is it is garage kept right now, but is needing a door. Anyone have any idea what one would cost from dealer or a place to find one cheaper. Thinking this might be the way to go so I'm not tying up tons of cash. What do you guys think?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

There's quite a few companies that make doors( http://stores.ebay.com/Thermfast-industries) is one. A stock bobcat door will be pricey,maybe find one used.An important issue to consider is support.Is there a dealer close by?Most machines have pros/cons. I own Bobcat but don't have a hard-on for certain brands like some.Find a nice original paint ,low hour machine,if your not sure what to look for hire a mechanic to take a look.Or have it dropped off at dealer to have it checked out.


----------



## 1rubbertrack (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a 2007 J.D. CT322 with cab,heat,2-speed, 2 buckets, forks with 1225 hrs for 25k.Well maintained.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Skid steer solutions has a decent product. I've bought one of the Lexan Cab enclosures from them before. I did upgrade to what they call their "forestry door" which is more heavy duty door. It's thicker than the standard 1/8" Lexan door. I believe it's a 1/2" if I'm not mistaken.

http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Cab_Enclosures_s/67.htm


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I like running the NH controls way better than the Bobcat foot controls.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

jdilliplane1;1532942 said:


> Well, the new holland sold before I could get there of course. Anyway, I have a buddies 763 1998 1300 hours with trailer, grapple, and bucket possibly. My one friend has used it and attests to it being a good working machine. Asking 11k, but gonna try to get him down to 9k. Only thing is it is garage kept right now, but is needing a door. Anyone have any idea what one would cost from dealer or a place to find one cheaper. Thinking this might be the way to go so I'm not tying up tons of cash. What do you guys think?


I'd pay 9k for that machine with attachments. Good deal. Especially if it's been garage kept all it's life AND IN GOOD SHAPE. You can find a factory door used for what the thermocast doors are new. 4-600.

I just realized it comes with a trailer too? If you dont take it for 9K, give me his number..


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Where are the pics of the 98??

Yea you can get a bobcat door, if it has the triangle style lights for a few hundred on eBay, I even bought one at an auction for 200 new


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

jdilliplane1;1532942 said:


> Well, the new holland sold before I could get there of course. Anyway, I have a buddies 763 1998 1300 hours with trailer, grapple, and bucket possibly. My one friend has used it and attests to it being a good working machine. Asking 11k, but gonna try to get him down to 9k. Only thing is it is garage kept right now, but is needing a door. Anyone have any idea what one would cost from dealer or a place to find one cheaper. Thinking this might be the way to go so I'm not tying up tons of cash. What do you guys think?


763 sounds like a good deal. 1300 hrs is very low. One thing to think about though is that it will not lift full pallets of pavers or retaining wall blocks or large boulders if that's what you use most. What i'm saying is make sure you get a machine that will do all the work you intend to do. If you want to use it for plowing, it should be a 2-speed. If you're just using it on small lots or drives or just to stack, then single speed is fine. Good luck, and take your time, and make a good decision.Thumbs Up


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yea right now I think the 763 is where in looking to go. With my contracts I have in place, it will be payed off by the spring. Basically, right now it needs a few hydraulic lines replaced that are leaking and something about the pan in the tank acting up making it airbound. If anyone sees a door, let me know. Ill post pics when I take a look at it, hopefully Monday if my bank would stop being so slow. Figure it'll work for what I'm gonna use it for.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Does it have the triangle lights or the older square? I know 98-99 was the change over years I believe


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

MatthewG;1533441 said:


> Does it have the triangle lights or the older square? I know 98-99 was the change over years I believe


98's where still the "F series" with the outboard rectangle lights. Pretty sure the "G-series" came out in 2001 with the triangle lights...........


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I can attest to the pump whine on a ls180. I had one from a friend for a while this summer and even with the door and glass shut it was still pretty loud in the cab. Overall an awesome awesome awesome machine but I wore ear plugs while running it. I'm always wearing plugs though if im running something; just a habit I guess... I don't wanna be deaf by 30 lol.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

If it does not have a 2-speed I would not buy it it no matter how good of a deal it is


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

WilliamOak;1533509 said:


> I can attest to the pump whine on a ls180. I had one from a friend for a while this summer and even with the door and glass shut it was still pretty loud in the cab. Overall an awesome awesome awesome machine but I wore ear plugs while running it. I'm always wearing plugs though if im running something; just a habit I guess... I don't wanna be deaf by 30 lol.


I do the same thing, but I take the door off in the summer, so it gets even louder as it makes an echo, especially when the bucket is down back dragging stone.

Loud machines


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

kagenewengland;1533590 said:


> If it does not have a 2-speed I would not buy it it no matter how good of a deal it is


He brings up a great point! I didn't even notice that. If you plan on plowing with it you NEED 2 speed!!!


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Well, I'm finally going to take a look at the 763 tomorrow. Got him down from his normal asking price of 11k down to 10k. Tried for 9, but he wouldn't go for it. The trailer doesn't, have a title, just bill of sale. Anyone know how much of a pain it is to get registered here in pa. I'll post pics If I bring it home tomorrow.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

jdilliplane1;1534752 said:


> Well, I'm finally going to take a look at the 763 tomorrow. Got him down from his normal asking price of 11k down to 10k. Tried for 9, but he wouldn't go for it. The trailer doesn't, have a title, just bill of sale. Anyone know how much of a pain it is to get registered here in pa. I'll post pics If I bring it home tomorrow.


Have fun with the trailer bit. You will probably have to do an enhanced inspection which is a little pricey. It's a lot of paperwork and kind of a PITA but its not too painful. Your notary should be able to help you with all of it.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Pics*

I have a few pics of the machine if anyone has an email I can send them to. Can't figure out how to post. Needs a few hoses, two belts, but otherwise was in good shape. Everything functioned as it should have. Felt I got a good deal at 10k with everything including the grapple, 14GVW trailer, and regular dirt bucket with teeth


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats on the machine..feel free to email them here [email protected] if you still need pics posted
Steve


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Pics for jdilliplane1


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Just for the record, that doesn't appear to be a '98, unless of course the decals were changed for some reason. Looks more like a '92-'94 to me............


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looking on machinery trader I see them different ways. These don't appear to be altered but who knows. Or maybe they don't know the year for sure. Strange!

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8186953

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7292336

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7293630

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7293648


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Time for serial # investagation


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll let you guys know, I'm going to drop it off at the BOBCAT dealer tomorrow to get the once over. Got one of my tree buddies that is gonna show me some stuff on a job in the morning first though. I'll keep ya posted, supposedly it is the high flow model so we'll see if that makes a difference


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I Owned a 2002 NH LS180 2 speed cab heat I have now complaints. I bought My LS180 used with 2500hrs on it. I never had any major issues with the machine it ran strong and fired up every time in the winter with no problems. I did your basic maintenance to it from changing out some gaskets pump O rings and the bucket pins. But its all stuff that comes with age and depends on if the owner before you did his maintenance. I sold the machine this past summer with 5000hrs on it and I know who i sold it to and its still going strong. I saw that you build patios and retaining walls the NH is a great carry machine when moving brick and block around the job. You have more lift capacity with the ls180 than to do with a bobcat s205 or 753. The NH has 2250lbs but if it has the wight kit you can easily pick 2500lbs. where the bobcat can only lift 2050lbs. With that said I bought a brand new NH L225 to replace my ls180 and its a solid machine got a deal on it and paid 35k. Good luck with your search.


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sorry i didn't see the part where you bought the bobcat 763!! Congrats on the new machine


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

What options did the new holland come w/ for 35k?


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Radio,turn signals,high flow,2speed,cab&heat,hydro coupler


----------



## ringahding1 (Jan 16, 2010)

icudoucme;1531174 said:


> GO with the bobcat! The new machines are monsters.


Just got a new Bobcat this year & I can testify to the "Monster" part. Saved our ass this weekend! ! ! First snow of the season and talk about "Monster" !


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

how do u like the new L225 bigjim I bought one last fall just got threw spreading 400yds of hardpac with it today alot quieter and more comfortable than my 8875


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

If you're handy with plexi-glass/lexan you can make your own enclosure for about $400, and get a Napa Aux Heater for about $120, and the bobcat heater valve and control for about $30. 

It's what I did on my 99' 753F and a half series. It get's up to about 80* in the cab.


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lawnboy so far I love it I just got mid November and have put twenty hours on it. I build one rock wall with it so far and did all the grading around the wall. I love the room the cab has you can actually hear your self think well running it lol! its really smooth to run and seems to have all the power I need. I want to put the 14x17.5 tires on it. Do you have the 14x17.5 or 12x16.5?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have the 12x16.5 on mine I needed it as low as possible to fit under carports at onr condo we plow. I have around 130 hrs on mine. I run my old one more dont want to scratch the new one, but I ran it for the last three days straight and it is nite and day between the two. It is actually fun to run the new machine. I am plowing with it myself this winter so I can realy test it


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah I'm just waiting for the snow to fly here in Chicago. I upgraded my Boss skid steer blade and bought the wings for it.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a 8 ft fisher plow I made into a pusher 3ft sides and it is 3ft tall holds a decent amount of snow and i have a 8ft fisher pa plow also plus a 7 ft snow bucket


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I had a 10' pro-tech that was great but I sold cause I don't have the work for to machines. I was just look at one of those over sized snow buckets. do you like yours?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice conversation you 2 are having, how about a private message.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

the snowbucket works well alot faster then standard bucket. I thought that is what this website is for talking to other plowers? am i wrong or is at a bobcat thing ?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

lawnboy2121;1537043 said:


> the snowbucket works well alot faster then standard bucket. I thought that is what this website is for talking to other plowers? am i wrong or is at a bobcat thing ?


It's in the equipment forum. If you don't like it, just unsubscribe from the thread.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

r we not talking about equipment?


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sure seems like it!!!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

:laughing:its gotta be newholland envy


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Must be!!!!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

back to the bucket I think mine will hold around 2 yds heaped . I can load trucks as fast as a 2 yd loader with it without beating the machine. It works great for mulch when i put it on my kubota


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

What does a big snow bucket cost? New vs. used?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I paid $1400 for the one I have. it was a bolt on edge .i bought it 2 years ago but dont think price went up that much from when i got it


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

lawnboy2121;1537346 said:


> :laughing:its gotta be newholland envy


I don't think the words New Holland and envy belong in the same sentence.:salute:

Now that we know he bought the Bobcat, what does any of this have to do with the OP's thread? Now I realize as I'm typing this...There is a huge New Holland advertisement on the top of the page!! F... me!:crying:


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

:laughing:it started on opinions about bobcat and newholland those with bobcats chimed in and us with newhollands chimed in he bought a bobcat and we kept discussing equipment I think? I am sorry its not envy its jealousy


----------



## BigJim12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm going to look back into the snow bucket. It sounds like a good investment especially for summer use in the yard. But I need to to snow at least once here in Chicago.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

MatthewG;1537375 said:


> What does a big snow bucket cost? New vs. used?


There are some good prices on ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-96-SKID...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564fb69894


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys this has been real good information as I'm looking to grab a snow bucket


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got a snow bucket for my 753, but to tell you the truth, I'd rather have a plow to clean up the large areas, then just use my bucket to stack the banks and get edges.

A plow on a skids is sweet, you can turn around in tight places like truck docks and alleys, not to mention down force for back dragging.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

What year is the 763??


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I use a plow and pusher for plowing but the snow bucket works great for piling and moving snow. I dont like plowing with it because when u hit something it hurts no give.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

if u buy a snow bucket spend a little more and get the bolt on edge


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks fellas, right now I'm looking at a used bucket or pusher. Just got a repair bill for $2k from bobcat to replace a bunch of the hydraulic lines, 1,000 hr service, fix an issue with the gas tank getting clogged which is a known issue, etc. mechanic said I got a steal, hopefully this will be the end of that!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

WIPensFan;1538018 said:


> What year is the 763??


:laughing: WHAT...YEAR...IS...IT...



jdilliplane1;1538512 said:


> Thanks fellas, right now I'm looking at a used bucket or pusher. Just got a repair bill for $2k from bobcat to replace a bunch of the hydraulic lines, 1,000 hr service, fix an issue with the gas tank getting clogged which is a known issue, etc. mechanic said I got a steal, hopefully this will be the end of that!!


With a $2000 repair bill, your "deal" looks worse to me. Did you ever find out what it will cost to title the trailer? That trailer not having a title is shady as well.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*bobcat*

looks like it is going to be around a 98. I will find out for sure when I pick it up this week. Mechanic said it had a later serial number when we were checking it out for a door kit, $1868.00, think I am going to have to find a different way. I'll find out the specifics and post them once I get the itemized bill/


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Picking it up Monday, total was 1851 for everything to be fixed 100%. Will let you guys know what the breakdown was once I know. Question on a door though. Bobcat has a door with wiper for 960 and I would need to do the sides or I can pick up one of the lexan kits for a few hundred more for the whole enclosure. What do you guys think?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think the lexan windshields will get scratched up quickly


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

lawnboy2121;1544895 said:


> I think the lexan windshields will get scratched up quickly


 Plexi glass scratches easily. The lexan they use for doors/windows has some good resilience to scratches. I've had both glass and lexan. I'll never go back to glass.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

A real door with a wiper is priceless. Buy the front Nd make the sides. Its super easy, just buy lexan. Make a cardboard template and cut it out with a jigsaw.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

U get ice on ur wiper and u will scratch a lexan windshield pretty quickly


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

Lexan scratches easily but most small scratches can be fixed with nouva 2 n1. Acrylic isn't as strong as Lexan but its about 30 times less likely to scratch.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*bobcat*

so Here's the list of everything

250 hour service
replace belt
oil filter, fuel filter, a filter outer, a filter inner, hydrolic filter, element kit, 15w40 oil, premix pg gal, 3 belts, 4 hoses
performed 1000 hour service
replaced all failed hydrailic hoses, and replaced worn drive belt and fuel pickup tube that I supplied

parts were 651.99
labor was 1131.00
tax 104.82
total 1851.81

Door wasnt the correct one, he thought I had a new style cab for some reason. So i'm still looking for a door as of right now

Also picked up a pushbox 8ft protech used three times for 1,000.

Total I have 10k in purchase price
1851 in repairs
1k for the pushbox

Looking for the cab if anyone sees one anywhere


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

also, serial number is 512215890


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

From the serial number, it looks like it's a 1995..............


----------

